# HTTP Request



## z4p (17. Mai 2006)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?

Gibt es Klassen mit denen ich HTTP Requests realisieren kann?


Was ich bräuchte wären get und post requests und die möglichkeit möglichst einfach den entspr. htmlcode des responses zu kriegen.


Hab gehört die Klasse URL kann das bin jedoch nicht son JavaCrack das ich das so ohne weiteres selbst hinkriege. Ich wär euch echt dankbar wenn ihr mir son kleines Beispielprogramm zeigen könntet.



da ich ein anfänger bin würde ich ungern auf dieses 5MB große Paket zurückgreifen. Da peil ich nix


----------



## foobar (18. Mai 2006)

Benutz doch mal die Suchfunktion, das wurde gerade erst vor ein paar Tagen gefragt.
Du kannst entweder die Klasse URL verwenden oder dir selber per Sockets einen Httpclient schreiben.


----------



## z4p (18. Mai 2006)

ja ich weiß doch aber wie benutze ich die klasse URL? 

ich finde dort keine möglichkeiten eine get bzw. post anfrage zu verschicken. Genausowenig keine Möglichkeit den Referrer anzugeben etc. etc. 


also manuell sockets schreiben? ok bin schon dabei und es klappt ganz gut.

viel erfolg noch


----------



## meez (18. Mai 2006)

Und wieder einmal: http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/httpclient/


----------

